# help with juilliard audition for an alto



## vickymontufar (Jun 20, 2009)

i'm going to an opera audition next year to juilliard, i'm mezzo soprano (not alto),  so i'm trying to figure out what to sing, and i wanna sing something really beautiful and delicate something sweet but strong at the time.. can you please give me some suggestions???


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Julliard Audition*

Vicky,

Is there any particular mezzo that you sound like or style and interpretation that is similar? I certainly adore Cecilia Bartoli and have all of her albums. One in particular stands out and that is the Gluck Arias. I'll keep thinging....And good luck with what ever you choose - such a wonderful opportunity.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*More...*

I was thinking of ...

Gluck, Ezio Misera, dove son! ... Ah! non son io che parlo (Fulvia) Bartoli
Bizet, Chant D'Amour Bartoli
Bach, St. John Passion, BWV 245: No.35 Aria (soprano): " Zerfließe, Mein Herz " Kozena
Bach, Was Mir Behagt, Ist Nur Die Muntre Jagd, Cantata BWV 208: Aria: Schafe Können Sicher Weiden Kozena


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Just had a great idea: 'von den Stricken meinen Sünden' from Bach's St. John Passion, to me, the greatest aria ever...


----------



## periodinstrumentfan (Sep 11, 2008)

I like this 10 part documentary... spent the entire night watching it... 

this might help.... i think...


----------



## vickymontufar (Jun 20, 2009)

thak you very much for your interest kg4fxg you are such a great friend =) i will check on those surely!! mmm i don't know if there's someone like me???


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Also, to get into Juilliard, you need proper grammar and punctuation.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Um....I don't want to rain on your parade but... if you need to ask what you should be singing for an audition at Juilliard, it might be wise not to hold out too many hopes.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Standing Ovation Tossing the Bouquet of Flowers to You*

Vicky

I only wish I be there to hear you! Best of luck following your dreams; I am confident that you will be absolutely stunning. Thank you for sharing your journey with us.

With love and much respect,


----------

